# Children's TV show looking for english speaking family in a COLD part of France



## tvcallout

I'm looking for a young family, (child or children about 3 or 4 years old) who live somewhere (in the Alps?) that will still be cold and covered with snow in late Feb early Mar 2016 for a very popular British children's TV show.

The short film would be on the theme 'cold' and we'd love to show a child sledging in the snow with their family. The filming would only take half a day.

All the dialogue would need to be in English but English doesn't have to be your primary language.

Those interested in finding out more can email me at matt.rene at darrallmacqueen.com and I'll provide further details.

Many thanks


----------

